# South Wales Meet ???



## JohnR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have recently joined the forum after becoming the proud owner of a Blue Quattro Sport. I have noticed that the South Wales meets have had to be postponed recently. I am keen to get to meet some fellow local owners. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in meeting up in the near future one evening in a fairly central place, perhaos around the Bridgend area for a sit down and chat

John


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

id be up for it mate as long as its a weekend , i was going to post up if anyone fancies a run through the beacons this afternoon but realised its too short notice!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Will arrage something out soon 

Mark


----------



## JohnR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope to meet you soon, loads of questions. sadly I am to computers what Cripin was to marrage guidance.
many thanks
John R1


----------



## vin225 (Mar 27, 2006)

Why don't we arrange a convoy to go to Castle Coombe??


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

vin225 said:


> Why don't we arrange a convoy to go to Castle Coombe??


 So who's up for it then 

a chance to see lots of Audi's all in one place , a parade lap on the track . It was great last year 8)

Mark


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

date?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JamesR said:


> date?


Here you go James , 11th October , see viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120577

we had a good crowd over from South Wales last year 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark
Are you arranging a cruise to Coombe - Im defo going
cheers
Jay


----------



## neilarms (Aug 22, 2008)

hi guys im a newbee but il deaf be up for a cruise to castle


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Is it a stay over, or back the same day? if its the latter, should be ok for me.
David
TTFN


----------



## vin225 (Mar 27, 2006)

DeeBee said:


> Hi
> Is it a stay over, or back the same day? if its the latter, should be ok for me.
> David
> TTFN


It's the same day back. Perhaps we could meet at Magor Services on the M4 or if anyone else has any suggestions??

Also a bit of topic, does anyone have vagcom that they could bring with them??


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

vin225 said:


> DeeBee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Sounds like a bit of a cruise then 

I have vagcom , will bring laptop along with me 
Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

what time and where for the cruise?

Mark - will want you to do the autolock blip mod - PLEASE! :?:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> what time and where for the cruise?
> 
> Mark - will want you to do the autolock blip mod - PLEASE! :?:


 Hi Alex ,
excellent timing , i sent you a PM a few mins before seeing your post 

Will post up times for cruise , will probably be an early one :roll:

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark

Are you meeting at the Coldra for Castle Coombe - let me know

Is Mattyr Going? Haven't seen him for a while

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Mark
> 
> Are you meeting at the Coldra for Castle Coombe - let me know
> 
> ...


 Hi Jay,
the coldra looks good , early start :roll:

I spoke to Matt a xouple of days ago , he's 99% sure he's comming too 8)

are you taking a few bits along Jay ?

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Mark

Yeah - Early Start - I'll be there

Don't know if I will take anything as Im slowly wrecking the boot area, with the seats down carrying parts  

I will take some items if anyone ones something specific

See You Soon


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok guys,
its this Saturday , so who's coming to Coombe ?

we can get a cruise going over , don't be shy , you know you want to :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Add me to the Cruise Up Mark
Cheers
Jay


----------



## vin225 (Mar 27, 2006)

What time we thinking of meeting??


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Will you take an oldie :lol: ?

Whats the junction No,and time?

David
TTFN


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

On call this Saturday, otherwise I'd have come along as support vehicle (obviously leaving an hour before everyone else for the necessary head start!  )

Enjoy the day, and I'll catch up with you all soon. :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Magor Services M4 8am sound good 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

See you at 8am then Mark
Who Else is Coming?

Jay


----------



## vin225 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll be there around 8ish too.

Don't forget your vagcom please Mark :wink:


----------



## JohnR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Will be there at 8am, look forward to meeting you

John


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Who's Defo meeting at 8 at Magor Services tomorrow??

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Who's Defo meeting at 8 at Magor Services tomorrow??
> 
> Jay


Looks like its ,

Me 
you 
DeeBee (David)
John (JohnR1)
Vince (Vin225)

Had half day off today , car's looking spanking 

See you brigt and early

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice lil Mini Cruise up then - cracking
See you all tomorrow at 8am

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Jay,
i have got to drop my son of in Penarth early tomorrow , just in case i am running late i will call you , i still have your mobile no .

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark

No Probs Mate

Jay


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi all

I wont be back behind the wheel of a TT this weekend, but hoping to sort something real soon, cant stand these withdrawal symptoms


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Guy
Come along if you can make it - would love to see the New Car

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks to those who came along , it was a great cruise over ......sepecially those country roads 

Nice to meet some new locals , hope to see you at the next one 

i had to leave a 1pm due to family commitments so didnt get around to talk to everyone much , a great turnout of TT's and other Audi's too , some good pics on the ADI thread 8)

see you all soon

Mark


----------

